

Mistakes Indie Game Studios Should Avoid - AndreyKarpov
http://indiegames.com/2012/11/the_9_common_mistakes_every_in.html

======
bluetidepro
As someone who is starting to dabble in the Indie Game space this is all great
advice, except I think _"9. Falling in love with your work"_ should be
reworded. I think the title of number 9 and what they are trying to convey do
not exactly line up. They pretty much mean don't b ignorant with your time or
with taking great advice, to only have that hurt yourself. As far as the
literal title of 9, I personally think you SHOULD fall in love with your work,
because that's how passion can pour out to make a product truly great. Other
than that, good list! :)

~~~
astine
It should read something like:

 _9\. Letting your love of your work blind you_

This is really true in any creative field. Publishers receive manuscripts all
the time from authors who demand that nothing in it be changed, some going so
far as to claim that it's a product of divine revelation.

------
jotango
I think a really important one is missing: getting feedback early and often
from players. As soon as your core game loop is done, you should play test it
with people from within your target audience (we often use lego and cardboard
or really simple Unity prototypes). Then do the same in a regular rhythm (e.g.
weekly) while you implement, refine and polish.

------
EwanG
Not sure that most of these are unique to game studios, but certainly are true
of most small shops. The feedback one in particular is crucial - if you can
find a way to get useful feedback (beyond just "it's good" or "it's bad"), you
will be a mile ahead of most folks starting out.

------
lacosaes0
Getting into the video game industry was the big mistake in the first place.

